# Fence Lizard Laid Eggs HELP!



## Fembotcosmonaut (Aug 2, 2013)

A little backstory so I don't get flamed. Skip to the emoticon if you don't care. I found this forum on google when I typed in "lizard care advice."
So about 3 weeks ago my dog was running around in the back yard after a rain storm and decided to give me fence lizard she found as a 'gift'. An Eastern Fence lizard. Now I'd never caught one before as a child, being that they're so fast, so when she brought it to me I looked at the extremely faded blue marks and mistook them as the vibrant blue marks that the males have. The poor thing was sluggish from the cold, had lost its tail and was playing dead. I placed it on the picnic table I was sitting on and went about my afternoon, she later ran off the table and back into the great unknown that is my backyard. The next day my dog brings back the SAME lizard. By this time I'm starting to feel bad for the poor thing and decided that this was a sign form the great spirit in the sky that I needed another pet. (I had a chameleon for 4 and 1/2 years when I was a kid, much harder IMO to take care of than one of these.) So I properly set up a 15 gallon aquarium went to buy a ton of crickets, and Snacks the lizard came to be a part of my family. Until today when I found out HE was a SHE and SHE was pregnant! 
:welcome: My Eastern Fence Lizard just laid 5 eggs in her aquarium and I have NO idea what to do! I think she might be laying more as I type! I don't even know where to begin. She didn't even bury them, just laid them right on top of her wood chips. Please give advise, I want them to live!


----------



## k985721 (Aug 9, 2012)

I found this for you hope it helps
Lizards: Breeding:
"Newly laid eggs should be carefully removed and partially buried (the
exact same way they were laid) in an incubation medium contained in a
shallow container. The eggs can be buried to about two-thirds (2/3) of
their thickness, the exposed third (1/3) allows you to inspect the
eggs without disturbing the eggs. Various experiments with all sorts
of incubation media have been successful, but the most satisfactory
method has beenthe use of granular vermiculite. This inert, sterile,
absorbent insulating material is available in many grades, but for
incubation purposes a fine grade is used. Mixed with about its own
weight of water, the vermiculite will provide an ideal medium for
incubation. The lid of the incubation box should have a few
ventilation holes but not so many as to allow the loss of moisture.
The box is placed in a heated incubator and maintained at a tempature
of around 78-86F' will be adequate for most species. A simple wooden
box containing an incandescent light bulb and a thermostat to regulate
the tempature are all that are required, though more sophisticated
appliances are available. During development, the eggs will absorb
moisture from the surrounding medium and increase in weight. Infertile
eggs will not absorb water, but should not be discarded until
absolutely certain they are not viable. Incubatin periods vary from
species to species and may be anywhere from 30 to 100 days or even
more. Patience is certainly a virtue here, and eventually one will
hopefully be rewarded with a host of lively little offspring."
http://www.angelfire.com/rock2/ryche69/r…

2) Nerd: Egg Incubation Techniques: 
"An Ideal Incubator - Will have the following points.
1. A quality thermostat to control the temperature, probe types are
best. A simple on/off type works well, proportional ones are great but
no better in this situation. I not not like chicken wafer style
thermostats, they are crude and difficult to use within my incubating
scope.
2. The probe of the thermostat is located in the container that
houses the eggs.
3. A false wall/cavity that contains a heating element such as heat
tape. This provides a buffering of hot sudden temperatures that could
lead to an incubation disaster.
4. A fan or fans to draw the air across the heat tape contained in a
false wall. Ideally a fan located at the top of the false wall to push
air in and across the heat tape and another to draw it out of the
bottom and recirculate through the incubator.
5. All eggs are contained in tupperware/shoebox style containers
where the humidity is controlled within. These are critical since they
create further buffering of the changing temps within the incubator. A
single or few air holes in that container are all that is needed to
provide air to the developing eggs. make sure you locate the
thermostat and digital thermometer probes in this container.
6. Accurate temperature monitoring. Digital thermometers are cheap
and ideal, the use of two is wise to ensure true readings. Locate
temperature probes in the egg chamber for critical temps.
7. Air baffling that does not allow the newly heated air to blow
directly on the egg container, we want the air to warm the outside of
the egg container evenly. All air surrounding this container will
fluctuate a fair bit but the temperatures within the container stay
remarkably constant with only slight deviation.
8. A predictable air path. If you are incubating large numbers of
eggs then create an air flow across each box with baffles. Ideally,
create a zig zag pattern of air, this creates even temps and avoids
the dreaded hot spots that can destroy some if not all of your eggs."
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/CareInf…
4 years ago


----------



## Fembotcosmonaut (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Personally I'd probably release her away from where your dog can find her. Wild lizards rarely do well in captivity if you don't have the conditions perfect for her. 

Incubate the eggs and maybe keep the hatchlings insead as they are less likely to be as skittish


You need to make sure you're providing the right heating and UV for her also, lack of UV will cause all sorts of problems. I'm mentioning this as you didn't make it clear what the setup is like. A plain no heat / no UV viv will do her no favours at all.

You might also want to look into the legalities of keeping them where you are. Some species are protected and you could get a sharp rap on the knuckles if caught with her. 

As to the eggs. You need to find out their incubation temperature asap. Make sure not to move those eggs at all until you have somewhere to incubate them. If you release the female then you could maybe incubate them where they are. The eggs must stay at the exact same angle they were laid in at all times. Never turn or tip them from that angle or it can drown the embryo.

I don't know the species so can't advise on the care etc, but I would advise releasing her.


----------

